# Superman plakat?



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

Whats a superman plaket ?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

A superman plakat is a line of fighter plakats. Our forum doesn't support betta fighting.


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't fight bettas. 
I just wanted to know what it was.
Because I see people sell them .


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nothing wrong with asking questions.


----------



## mplsmommy (Aug 4, 2012)

I know that the MN Betta Shop was extremely excited to get a shipment in around labor day. I was curious what their difference was too. I mostly thought it was because every one of them was red, white, and blue like superman lol


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Now, I don't want to post anything that will get me into trouble, but... I googled Superman Plakat Fish, and what came up is sickening.

Here I always thought "superman" fish were red, white and blue


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

toad said:


> Now, I don't want to post anything that will get me into trouble, but... I googled Superman Plakat Fish, and what came up is sickening.
> 
> Here I always thought "superman" fish were red, white and blue


those are called Thai Flag bettas.


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

This is... Sometimes I really dislike human beings. I was able to have one video up long enough to flag it as inappropriate.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG...:shock: The one site I saw said " Fighting bettas is a cool game. Please enjoy and do it with love. Winning or losing is only result. Betta fighters are Great Fish!"

UGH TERRIBLE!*u fight with a brave heart like them? *


----------

